# Found this on Ebay - Hotshot kit



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

Not sure if this is repost, found this today on ebay. thought it was interesting....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33742&item=2481074884&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

THat guy was trying to sell the kit in the classified for about a month, no one could afford what he was asking.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That guy is also using Mike YOungs picture...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> That guy is also using Mike YOungs picture...



I knew i recognized the pic, just didn't know from where. LOL I wish him luck with the sell, but i don't think he's going to sell it for the price he is asking.

Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope mike doesnt... or.. same for that matter, doesnt open a massive can of Stealingthepictureoffofsomeoneswebsite whoop ass


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Not only did steal the pictures, but everything on the page is a direct quote from hotshot, he didn't change anything, i hope both mike young and hotshot see this and rip him a new ass...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

psulemon said:


> Not only did steal the pictures, but everything on the page is a direct quote from hotshot, he didn't change anything, i hope both mike young and hotshot see this and rip him a new ass...



not true, he said T28 ISNT INCLUDED, instead of garrett T28 turbo.. But i believe he acutally bought the kit, as well as the rights to use the pictures and description of what he is selling... hell if i paid close to 4000$ for some piping, and turbocharger.. and misc other stuff... id expect to be able to use the pics


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Chuck said:


> not true, he said T28 ISNT INCLUDED, instead of garrett T28 turbo.. But i believe he acutally bought the kit, as well as the rights to use the pictures and description of what he is selling... hell if i paid close to 4000$ for some piping, and turbocharger.. and misc other stuff... id expect to be able to use the pics



HE bought the kit, cool, using the HS info is fine(i agree about the $4000 thing), but he didn't ask permission to use Mike Youngs picture.

Dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

since there was no proof that he had rights to use Mike Young's pictures, this thread is closed.


----------

